

Ask HN: Skype account hacked and my contacts were asked for money via WebMoney  - usaphp

Woke up today to realize that my skype contacts received a frienly messages from me while I was sleeping, asking them to land me money via WebMoney, my password for Skype was not changed, I still was in control of Skype account. I changed the password right away. Some of my friends sent money to hacker.<p>Do you have any idea how could he do that without changing my password (my password was a combination of letters and numbers). And are there any steps I can trace him now?
======
lutusp
> Do you have any idea how could he do that without changing my password ...

Of course -- he logged on as you. How could Skype (or your friends)
distinguish him from you, if both he and you use the same username and
password? In fact, for his purposes, not changing your password was to his
benefit, because it helps him cover his tracks.

> ... my password was a combination of letters and numbers

If your password was robust, then I recommend that you scan your system for a
keylogger. Also don't use the same password in more than one place.

~~~
usaphp
I wonder if skype has a way to see IP addresses of all login attempts.

Do you know any good keylogger scanner for Mac?

~~~
lutusp
> I wonder if skype has a way to see IP addresses of all login attempts.

That's not the operative question. The operative question is whether they
would be willing to share their activity log with you.

> Do you know any good keylogger scanner for Mac?

Not being a Mac user, I can't say what's good, but start here:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=macintosh+malware+scanner](https://www.google.com/search?q=macintosh+malware+scanner)

------
arn
1\. What was your password? If it's been changed, was completely random, and
never used anywhere else, you should have no problem posting it here.

2\. There's an Adobe Flash zero-day out there:
[http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/04/adobe-flash-
update/](http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/04/adobe-flash-update/)

~~~
usaphp
1\. Password was only used for skype, it was "blocks12", was set around 5 or 6
years ago only for skype, I have moved to password management apps lately and
all my current passwords are 20+ character generated strings and if two step
authentication is available I always choose it. However I completely forgot
about skype since I opened it so many years ago.

2\. I have it already installed.

Should I reinstall OSx or is it just a skype hack?

[edit] when I went to download the adobe update - turns out I already have it
installed...

~~~
arn
Ya, hard to say. If it really isn't related to your username or identify
somehow, it would be hard to think that someone would brute force you
specifically. Not that it's a very strong password.

[https://code.google.com/p/skype-
bruteforcer/](https://code.google.com/p/skype-bruteforcer/)

looks like a 60 second timeout between attempts.

~~~
usaphp
But if the 60 second timeout is IP specific - he could have work around it by
using botnet?

